# Bump on tortoise face help



## Cannfoxxh (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi does anyone know what this bump or scab is on my tortoise cheek . I just noticed it today he didn't have it last week . Any knowledge will help?
View attachment 202318


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 16, 2017)

His eye doesn't look real good either, or was he closing it about the time you took the picture. Did you say this is a Redfoot?


----------



## Cannfoxxh (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi does anyone know what this bump or scab is on my tortoise cheek . I just noticed it today he didn't have it last week . And now it looks like it's bleeding or ozing I think he was scratching it . Any knowledge will help?


----------



## Cannfoxxh (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes he has red and yellow on him the guy who I got him from says he is . And yes he was closing his eye when I took pic


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 16, 2017)

Cannfoxxh said:


> Yes he has red and yellow on him the guy who I got him from says he is . And yes he was closing his eye when I took pic


I'm thinking it could be a yellow foot or a hypo. I will tag a few people that can help with the sore on it's face.

@Yvonne G @deadheadvet


----------



## Cannfoxxh (Mar 16, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> I'm thinking it could be a yellow foot or a hypo. I will tag a few people that can help with the sore on it's face.
> 
> @Yvonne G @deadheadvet


Thank u


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 17, 2017)

Is he living with another tortoise, perhaps? Looks like he could have gotten a bite to the face.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 17, 2017)

It looks like this little baby has a wound in a corner of her mouth, it also looks like there is a swelling there and the wound is draining little blood and serosanguinous fluid. Did you try to clean it in her bath and look at it under a good light? This thing may not be infected YET, but it's on it's way to be. She is a tiny baby and very vulnerable to illness. Bump up her enclosure temp to 85F. Soak daily and keep her away from other animals. Is she eating? could she have got that trying to eat something big and with sharp edges? Chop up all of her food very finely, add some soaked Mazuri or other omnivorous tort pellets, soak/mash them up and mix in with her very very finely chopped greens, add fruit to entice her to eat. Look up the greens that are rich in protein and zinc, as those are essential for her body to heal this thing. Give her stuff that easy to eat, that doesn't require her to open her mouth real wide. She needs her calories now. This thing is also very close to her mouth and eye, @Yvonne G, what topical oint. Would you use for that without worry about it leaking in there? I'm worried about eye irritation


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2017)

It's an injury. Not having seen it happen, we can only guess. Here's my GUESS: The tortoise had its mouth open, maybe taking a bite of food, and was suddenly pushed from behind, the chin was stuck forcing the mouth open too wide. Or choose a scenario. At any rate, it's an injury from the mouth being forced open too wide. The swelling indicates there might be debris or food stuck in the injury, and it might be infected.


----------



## Cannfoxxh (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you all so much I cleaned it with a q tip and peroxide and put Neosporin on. It I have a vet appointment tomorrow


----------



## deadheadvet (Mar 17, 2017)

if can be done, clean w/ 1:32 Chlorhexidine Sol'n twice daily.
Dakins solution will work as well.


----------



## Charliewalse1234 (Mar 25, 2018)

Cannfoxxh said:


> Thank you all so much I cleaned it with a q tip and peroxide and put Neosporin on. It I have a vet appointment tomorrow


I have the same thing now with mine what did the vets say


----------

